# Need a real time program for your PLing meet cheap?



## chicken_hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I am just trying to help a buddy out and your meet director as well.  A friend of mine who writes programming and developed this for a meet his gym was hosting, but can easily be tweaked to fit any meet. He is just trying to recoup some of his hosting fees and maybe a little time. Anyway, you can see all the features below and it is pretty kick ass as you can follow the meet in real time from your cell phone. Take a look and if interested just lmk,
Hawk

Hi Jim,



Below is a copy of an email that was sent to all registered north of the border lifters. It will give you some insight into the meet management site. One thing not outlined below is all of the administration features which are really a much larger part of the overall system. We can talk about them at some point.



-----------------------

Thank you for registering for the 2014 North of the Border powerlifting meet hosted by the Sweatt Shop! Our aim is to provide the absolute best meet experience for our lifters. Therefore, we've developed a state of the art web application for meet management. This application provides lifters with meet status information in real time so they can better plan their warm ups and attempts. Additionally, anyone, anywhere in the world can access meet results in real time. All of this information is available via any computer, tablet, or smart phone with a web browser by navigating to 2014 North of the Border. Below is a summary of features.



1) Registration - You can edit your registration details right up until you weigh in by logging in and selecting the registration menu item.

2014 North of the Border



2) Roster - The roster has a full list of registered athletes along with their sex, event, division, sub division, and weight class (note: everything is subject to change up until weigh in). It is possible to filter the roster by using the drop down lists and text boxes at the top of the data table. Use this page to see who you are competing against.

2014 North of the Border



3) Flights - Once flights are posted (the night before the meet), they are available via the flights page. Please note that flights are subject to change up to a half hour before the start of the meet.

2014 North of the Border



4) Live Status - The live status page shows the progression of the meet in real time. Come here to see the current lifter, lift, attempt, and weight in order to effectively time your warm ups. Additionally, the next 10 lifters scheduled for the platform are available here.

2014 North of the Border



5) Results - The very second an attempt is turned in or the judges pass judgement, the results are available via the results page. Come here to compare your lifts, as well as your coefficient score, to your competition.

2014 North of the Border



If you are logged in, all your information will be highlighted in blue to make it easy to locate.



This is the first version of the site and we hope to expand it and use it to run many Sweatt Shop meets in the future. Please don't hesitate to let us know about any issues or suggestions you have for making the site better.



Good luck at the meet!



Sweatt Shop


----------

